# why does my computer sometimes freeze at the acer logo when starting up



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

why does my computer sometimes freeze at the acer logo when starting up? its a year-old acer aspire am3985 desktop computer with windows 8. it has a decent chance of freezing at the acer logo (the first window seen when turning this computer on) every time i turn the computer on each morning, about a 25% chance i'd say, in which case i have to hold the power button til it shuts off, wait a bit, and try again. is there for example a known issue between acer aspire and windows 8 fixed by an update or patch or something?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Windows and go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y *for Yes and restart the computer. Check Disk will start at next bootup and go through 5 stages and it may take a while.


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Boot into Windows and go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y *for Yes and restart the computer. Check Disk will start at next bootup and go through 5 stages and it may take a while.


Thanks, I ran that chkdsk two weeks ago, and the problem seemed to have went away for a while but then started again today. Is there a chance I might want to run chkdsk every time the problem comes back? Perhaps a schedule of a once a month chkdsk?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your still getting this after check disk has ran then most likely your hard drive is failing and you need to replace it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are a couple of versions of Check Disk. If you ran it from Windows or with the */F* or* /P *switch (eg) *chkdsk /F* it will just check for orphaned files. But if you ran it with the */R* switch
(eg) *chkdsk /R *then it would check for bad sectors. This takes much longer. If Check Disk with the */R *switch Fixed the sectors, then your drive will work a little longer and not need to be run again for a while, unless more bad sectors are popping up, in which case the drive is on the road to failure. Backup all important files and replace immediately.


----------

